

Ask HN: What's The Best Alternative To Google Apps? - joelrunyon

What&#x27;s the best alternative to Google Apps for small businesses? I love gmail, but I&#x27;m not keen on creating <i>another</i> G+ account &amp; I&#x27;d rather have something that weans me off the Google ecosystem as I&#x27;m relatively annoyed at having to opt into all of their services if I just want to use one.<p>I get that they want us to use everything, but sometimes I just want email. What&#x27;s the best alternative out there? I figure you guys have some solid opinions.
======
busterc
Outlook.com allows you to use your own domain (free) and supports IMAP
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6375844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6375844)

------
amarcus
You can try Zoho's suite of products ([https://www.zoho.com/business-
apps.html](https://www.zoho.com/business-apps.html))

~~~
krrishd
I like Zoho's email, and to be completely honest, I just have it setup so that
it forwards to my own gmail account (their UI is way better IMHO), so that I
still don't have to use the Zoho email unless I need to reply.

------
kogir
Outlook.com if you're small, otherwise Office 365. Depending on your needs,
some subscriptions even come with Office licenses for Mac and Windows.

